# PROXY-Umgehung für alle Benutzer ändern



## M4EX (11. April 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich möchte auf einem Client die Proxyumgehungen für alle Benutzer ändern.
An diesem Client melden sich 5 User an und ich möchte es umgehen, jedes Profil manuell einzustellen.


Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Grüsse

M4EX


----------



## zeroize (11. April 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil habe nicht verstanden was du meinst.
Du hast einen Proxy (wahrscheinlich fürs Internet). Und du hast einen? Client mit unterschiedlichen Usern. Und jetzt möchtest du nicht überall in den Interneteinstellung die Proxyeinstellungen umändern?


----------



## M4EX (11. April 2008)

ja, genau so, wie beschrieben.


----------



## M4EX (11. April 2008)

Hier geht´s um Domainenbezogene Profile.
Thema hat sich aber bereits erledigt.


----------

